# For you Wolverine Brass guy's



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They have an outstanding tank handle. Available in ORB, BN, Pol Br, and Chr.

I stock them all. Heavy duty.:thumbsup: Figured I'd point it out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I received my first order from them yesterday. I spent under 500.00 and got what I considered the bare essentials. So many of there products just feel right, nice weight, looks well constructed. 

I have used some of their products before, at my old place of work. Now that I am out on my own, I want to maintain using reliable products. It sure doesn't hurt that their prices help me stay competitive on work, and I have the upper hand in many cases, if someone were to compare weight and quality. 


Any other favorites RLP?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Their domestic frost free sillcocks are about the best I have seen. (They are on sale this time of year)

Closet and close couple bolts. They are both available with extra nuts and washers to through bolt them. 

Nice 1/4 turn washing machine valve. Fits Nibco mounting stubs for easy replacement. 

Of course, the tubular and domestic ball valves. 

I also stock the "MFO" series pop up assy. Solid 17 ga. Available in BN, ORB, etc. The tailpiece is still brass, not the stainless steel that everyone else is supplying. You can still cut it with a tubing cutter. I usually throw the plastic junk out when the ho supplies a faucet. Saves a call back or ten. 

If you decide to use them there tank handles, be carefull. They weigh about a half pound. The lever handle comes off (with a screw) to install, and if dropped, will certainly crack a tile, or a toilet.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes. A nice handle indeed.

I also like their pop ups. For the same reasons:thumbsup:

Delta is real popular around here and I have been buying their repair kits for some time. All the parts needed in one bag.

I also buy Sloan repair kits from them. Diaphragm, Vac. brkr and o ring in one box. Easy to keep orderly in the truck.

All my 17ga tubular and fp ball valves come from them, too.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, their 17 ga. tub waste and overflow. HEAVY BRASS. 

and about $40.00:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its like I said, they offer such great products(for the most part), and the prices are comparable to a wholesaler, probably because of the lack of physical locations, it keeps me competitive on price, but higher in quality. Working hard to establish myself as the highest quality, or best value shop in my area. 

Do you use the set-fast flange bolts? Those things are the bees knees. 9 out of 10 times I can use them, and it just makes that toilet install a bit easier, no mini hack saw, or dremel to cut off long bolt.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I am LOVING their stuff !! Ordered and stocking about $2,000 worth of Wol.Brass stuff right now . The faucets are OUTSTANDING , the Hush fill valve ,, whoever suggested those THANK YOU ,, the hose bibs , ball valves , pop ups, Flappers ,,,,, It's all GREAT ! 

Best part -- Keeps me competitive and CAN'T GET AT HD or BLOWES !!


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I looked up the wolverine brass website, read what all you guys have raved about, just curious, are wolverine brass products available in Ontario? If so, what suppliers? I don't think noble or wolseley carries them...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> I looked up the wolverine brass website, read what all you guys have raved about, just curious, are wolverine brass products available in Ontario? If so, what suppliers? I don't think noble or wolseley carries them...


 Call and see if there is a local Rep ,,, you'll want to go through them and getting better pricing


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They have an outstanding tank handle. Available in ORB, BN, Pol Br, and Chr.
> 
> I stock them all. Heavy duty.:thumbsup: Figured I'd point it out.


I've used those...

They seem to come up a little short on the throw for many flappers with the chains...

A real PITA to adjust and even worse when it comes to generating a callback.

I only use those on the old lift wire and flush ball type toilets. They work fine on them.

Just my experience and $0.02...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Any one like the WB angle stops with that extra packing nut? I think they call it a stuffing box. I prefer BrassCraft stops. The WB stops are probably the only WB products I don't like.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Use the cheap WB ball stops all the time. Not a big fan of anything brasscraft. The only thing I don't like from WB are.those hush fill valves. Cost just as much as the pro 404 but very cheaply made. A few of their older facets sucked a*s but I got a lavy faucet in the "kids" bath in the parents house, get used and abused without remorse and not one problem. Only issue is the cost, really if its not in sale can get a Moen for almost the same price and you get the pop up assembly as well.

By the way WB and plumbmaster are the same company one sells to maintenance, the other plumbers, but the prices can vary widely.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Any one like the WB angle stops with that extra packing nut? I think they call it a stuffing box. I prefer BrassCraft stops. The WB stops are probably the only WB products I don't like.



Must be talking about these, there awesome. I've started going to these more because I've have a few of the cheaper WB 1/4 turn stops leak from the factory. Just need to tighen up a screw, but a leak none the less.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

W.B and Plumbmaster may be in the sack together. With the exception of a few odd replacement parts,Sturdy and good cust. service I say ' Hollywood'!


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

*Hush valve! ?*



Cal said:


> I am LOVING their stuff !! Ordered and stocking about $2,000 worth of Wol.Brass stuff right now . The faucets are OUTSTANDING , the Hush fill valve ,, whoever suggested those THANK YOU ,, the hose bibs , ball valves , pop ups, Flappers ,,,,, It's all GREAT !
> 
> Best part -- Keeps me competitive and CAN'T GET AT HD or BLOWES !!


We just started ordering from WB...

I was looking at those hush fill valves... I am afraid of switching away from the PRO45 from fluidmaster..... only because every other fill valve we have tried, sucks.

You are right though about the HD/lowes thing though. Customers see 400A's in there for $6.99 ... and then wonder why you charged so much.. :whistling2:


----------

